# Cream cheese ?



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I just made cream cheese with goats milk, using the mesophilic culture and rennet. 
Is settled on the bottom and it appears that I'm going to have to scrape it out.

Did I do something wrong? Do I rinse it like butter to get rid of the excess whey? 

Thanks all!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I drained the whey and rinsed it. When I tasted it, it had like a goaty aftertaste. It was not strong, but YUCK! 

I had tasted the milk before I used it and it tasted great. 

FYI, I pasteurize my milk, so this was full fat and cooled for a day.

I also tried yogurt again, using 2T room temp Dannon, 1/4 cup powdered non-fat milk, and two packets of Knox. I used 1/2 gallon of whole, but cooled milk (again, pasteurized) . It came out very runny... Again. Suggestions are appreciated for the yogurt as well.


----------



## drmusho (Jun 12, 2013)

After you pasteurize the milk, make sure all surfaces that the milk touches is sterilized (I use diluted bleach to sterilize all the pots and utensils). If you end up getting bacteria into the milk other than what's supposed to be there, it can produce terrible off flavors. Did you keep the yogurt at 115 degrees for 6-8 hours? Using the Dannon may have not been strong enough of a starter. I order starter online and then I can keep propagating that for a while. You can strain the yogurt with cheesecloth to make it thicker. Yogurt from the store is thick because they add thickeners. Homemade yogurt will never turn out thick naturally. Make sure you follow the directions carefully for making cheeses or yogurts, the time to set and temperature are very important.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I do have a yogurt starter, I'll try that next time. I used my Excalibur to ripen it. I did strain it, but its still very runny. 

The cream cheese was put into a glad dish, but it was not bleached. I'll do that nextime. 


Thanks !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thing to consider is that milk that has mastitis will generally not form a proper curd
and will taste "off".
All the pasteurizing in the world will not make that milk into cheese. 
In the goat forum there is a sticky post about how to test for mastitis.
I could be wrong about your milk, but it is easy to check.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Need more info !!!!

you say you made cream cheese....I'm assuming that you separated the milk to get cream?

you say it settled on the bottom ?

please post actual procedures and recipe that you followed for any troubleshooting tips.


----------

